# Attention Aussie soapers



## Becky (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey all! 

I just bought a set of scales from here: http://aunet.com.au/today.htm

The weigh up to 30 kg in 1g increments, and are plug in rather than battery powered. The best thing about them tho is the price - they're currently on sale for $82.50 instead of $165. They have other fancy abilities, but I wasn't so worried about them. They just arrived today, and are a decent size, as well.


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Becky, Nice to see you!!


----------

